# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  HTC One M8, HTC One M9,  HTC 10, HTC Corporation, New Taipei City, Taiwan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - HTC Corporation

Home Page - htc.com/one

HTC One M8 on Wikipedia

HTC One M9 on Wikipedia

HTC 10 on Wikipedia




> The HTC One M8 (marketed as "the new HTC One") is an Android smartphone manufactured and marketed by HTC. The M8 was unveiled in a press conference on March 25, 2014, and released across multiple North American carriers the same day as the successor to the previous HTC One released in 2013.

----------


## Airicist

HTC One's duo camera creates 3D effects with images 

 Published on Mar 25, 2014




> HTC debuted its latest flagship One smartphone, which sports a 5-inch full HD display at an event in New York Tuesday.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the HTC One (M8)

 Published on Mar 25, 2014




> See it. Feel it. Starting March 25th, 2014.

----------


## Airicist

First Look: The HTC One (M8) 

 Published on Mar 25, 2014




> Take a look at the all new HTC One (M8), featuring all-metal unibody design, Motion Launch, uFocus, and so much more.
> 
> See it. Feel it. Starting March 25th, 2014.

----------


## Airicist

First Look: HTC One (M8) and Duo Camera 

 Published on Mar 25, 2014




> Take amazing photos, videos, and Zoes, with groundbreaking Duo Camera only on the HTC One (M8).

----------


## Airicist

First Look: HTC One (M8) and UltraPixel Camera 

 Published on Mar 25, 2014




> For the HTC One (M8), we have taken our UltraPixel technology and camera experience to the next level. The results are amazing.
> 
> You get better quality photos under all lighting conditions, and a focus time of less than 300 milliseconds -- up to 50 percent faster than before.

----------


## Airicist

HTC One (M8) hands-on first look 

 Published on Mar 25, 2014




> The HTC One (M8) is here to join the Galaxy S5 and Xperia Z2 at the top of the Android market. Here's a rundown of all the key specs and features of HTC's gorgeous new flagship phone.






HTC One (M8) review 

 Published on Mar 25, 2014




> With a stunning design, loads of power and some big upgrades, the HTC One (M8) is simply one of the best phones we've ever used. Here's TechRadar's in-depth review.






HTC One (M8) in-depth: Features explained, analysis and review | Phone Show Special 

Published on Mar 25, 2014




> It's launch day for the HTC One M8, and we're taking an in-depth look at HTC's brand new flagship. Join us as we examine all the new features in-depth and deliver our official review.

----------


## Airicist

HTC One review (2014)

 Published on Mar 25, 2014




> The new HTC One is a great smartphone that does a lot of fantastic things. We can tell that the company listened to feedback, focused on areas that needed improvement and added some innovative new features that are actually useful along the way.

----------


## Airicist

Exclusive: Designing the new HTC One (M8) 

 Published on Mar 25, 2014




> Dan Seifert visits HTC's San Francisco design studio to talk to the industrial designers who built the new HTC One (M8). To find out more about how the lessons from last year's model translated into the new One, be sure to read the full report at the link below:

----------


## Airicist

HTC One hands-on

 Published on Mar 25, 2014




> The "all new" HTC One has been one of the worst-kept secrets of 2014, but today it's a secret no more. The Taiwanese manufacturer has taken the wraps off its latest flagship and fans of last year's model (count us among them) won't be disappointed.

----------


## Airicist

The Verge Mobile Show 083 - The HTC One (M8) and Android Wear 

 Published on Mar 26, 2014




> The Verge Mobile Show is a weekly podcast about the biggest news in mobile technology with Verge editors Dieter Bohn, Chris Ziegler, Vlad Savov, and Dan Seifert. On this week's episode, we talk about the newly announced HTC One (M8) and Android Wear.

----------


## Airicist

HTC CEO Peter Chou on the new HTC One

 Published on Mar 26, 2014




> Led by CEO Peter Chou, HTC has developed a reputation for making phones that are just as visually appealing as they are functional. The company's latest flagship device, the One (M8), is another in a long lineup of beautifully crafted smartphones, and we had a chance to sit down with Chou to discuss the handset and some of the process behind how it came to be.

----------


## Airicist

HTC One (M8) vs HTC One (2013) 

 Published on Mar 26, 2014

----------


## Airicist

HTC One M8 Pricing & Carrier

 Published on Mar 27, 2014




> Carrier, Pricing & Model details for the HTC One M8 is covered in this video. HTC's new flagship will be available March 25, 2014 in Verizon Wireless stores and online from AT&T, Sprint along with various retailers in the United Kingdom. The 16GB model will be priced at $199 (on a two-year contract) however the price may vary by $50 depending on the outlet you shop at.

----------


## Airicist

New HTC One (2014) Duo Camera effects

 Published on Mar 28, 2014




> There are several cool tricks that take advantage of the Duo Camera's depth information, particularly when it comes to post-production effects. Arguably they do nothing to enhance the actual quality of your photos (in terms of overall detail), but you can sure make them look fancy and add some professional flair to each one.

----------


## Airicist

HTC One (M8) Review 

 Published on Apr 1, 2014




> There's a new contender for Android top dog on the market, and it's the HTC One (M8), the latest from the Taiwanese firm. This metal-clad unibody slab inherits the good looks of its predecessor, last year's HTC One (retroactively referred to as the M7), but refines the look and adds a lot of significant software changes, too. It makes the new One a great device, and well worth a look as your next device.

----------


## Airicist

HTC One (M8) camera: is it good enough? | The Phone Show

Published on Apr 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

HTC One (M8) | Fly or Die 

 Published on Apr 8, 2014




> The best and boldest Android phone has become HTC's One line in the last few smartphone cycles and their newest - the One (M8) appears no different. As HTC struggles to stay valid in a world dominated by Apple and Samsung, will this next phone keep it in the running?

----------


## Airicist

HTC One M8 Google Play Edition: Sweet metal design meets pure KitKat 

 Published on Apr 16, 2014




> The HTC One M8 Google Play Edition packs the Nexus 5 experience into its stunning metal frame.

----------


## Airicist

Tested In-Depth: HTC One M8 Smartphone 

 Published on Apr 23, 2014




> Will and Norm sit down to review HTC's new flagship Android smartphone. The HTC One (M8) is the successor to the phone that got Norm to switch from iOS to Android, and it has a few new features that differentiate it from phones like Google's Nexus 5. Plus, a phone case that we actually like using!
> 
> Note: We shot this review before Google released its updated camera app, but our opinion still stands--HTC's camera app is more powerful, versatile, and easier to use.

----------


## Airicist

HTC One M9 | Hands On 

Published on Mar 1, 2015




> HTC has managed to stick with what worked with the One M8 while slightly upgrading the internals and the camera with it's newest flagship phone. Natasha takes us through some features, comments on the design and let's us know if it's a worthwhile buy for Android fans.

----------


## Airicist

HTC One M9 review 

Published on Mar 22, 2015




> HTC's new One M9 is a beautifully designed phone that's fast, lasts a long time between charges, and is genuinely fun to use. But like last year's M8, the M9 is plagued with a camera that just can't keep up with the rest of the smartphone competition. The M9 could have been a great phone, but its camera holds it back from being the best that it could be.

----------


## Airicist

HTC 10 hands on

Published on Apr 14, 2016




> The HTC 10 is no afterthought: It’s a well-engineered smartphone, with all the specs and capabilities of a true flagship, flavored in a style reminiscent of the brand.

----------

